# Gluing riccia to driftwood.



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

I grow a lot of riccia and do not think that you would be able to glue it. go to Walmart and buy nylon mesh from the arts and crafts area for dirt cheap, a couple of bucks. You can wrap that around the riccia and driftwood.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

I tried riccia and ended up getting rid of it to my dismay 

I loved the look of it, but it was growing so fast in my tank that I couldn't keep up with the trimming.

The bottom sections of it decay as the top grows due to lack of light. When you try to pinch it or trim it, the loose pieces of it float around your tank like tiny pine needles.

I would say to do the mesh net for sure and really stay on top of the pinching and pruning so it doesn't get too large. Once it gets larger it detaches and floats off into a million pieces.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Also, just a word of caution, once you introduce riccia to your tank it'll be in there FOREVER. It's very difficult to get rid of it completely. You'll always miss a tiny piece that's hiding.


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

I love the look of Riccia. I have it tied on rocks, and each week I take out the rocks it's tied on and trim it, and then place each of the rocks back in the tank. Lot of work but, for me the look of it is so good it is worth it.


----------



## Scott Hall (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the riccia advice. I guess on some of the driftwood pieces, I'll use java moss, and stick to glue. What are some other 'different' looking mosses to try that will adhere well with glue? I'll have to find a good home for the tub of riccia I just ordered.
*(I understand riccia isn't a 'moss', and is a floating plant, but I love the look of it when it's tied, or netted to driftwood, I just don't have the dexterity to tie it down properly without wanting to throw things or punch holes in walls)


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Depends what you're looking for in terms of growth. There's Pellia or "wave moss", Fissidens species, christmas, peacock, flame, and weeping mosses, and many more. Check the plant lists on the site and see what's offered in the For Sale section to get some ideas.


----------

